# Gear Check



## FallingSpear (Apr 29, 2016)

Dragon Pharma test cyp.
British Dragon 40mg dbol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2016)

No price talk here.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 29, 2016)

What about vetting brands?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> What about vetting brands?



Asking about experience with labs is fine.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 29, 2016)

Used british dragon dbol thought it was g2g at the time , not anymore bad quality & underrdosed imo.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 29, 2016)

Anybody have experience with Dragon Pharma test cyp? Legit?


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 30, 2016)

Idk personally... I know a pal used all the brands at naps for a while.... Underdosed shit as it was. Your miles may vary.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 30, 2016)

Thing about random Eastern Europeans/Asians is they don't mind putting the ****s to you. Can't do anything when they rip you off, and if your buying on the net they know your desperate so it's gonna be pretty badly underdosed. They know people will buy it and compensate with large quantities.

Best bet is to find someone you can trust, even a lab that's g2g can get stepped allll over by the time it gets to you.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 30, 2016)

Hard pass on both.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 30, 2016)

Dragon pharma = i did the mast and was pleased.. my buddy ran the test and happy as well..Thumbs Up

British dragon = original BD was fantastic but went down years ago..

IP was producing knock off British dragon and it was poorly reviewed. 

Then there was another British dragon relaunch and I heard it also wasn't good.

Thumbs down


----------

